# Did you get married.....



## Frankie

On a date which has a meaning for you?

Weve set a date for march 17th 2012 4 years to the date we met and got together


----------



## Sovereign

No, we just picked some random date lol x


----------



## Zarababy1

we just picked whatever date was open around the time we wanted to get married!


----------



## Frankie

All different then - im meeting our Vicar next Tuesday well excited


----------



## mernie

We just got married the day our translator said would be good for her. We were married in Japan and I wasn't gonna be there on any specific date that was special to us.


----------



## binxyboo

we picked our date because thats what was available at the venues we liked.
It just so happened that we got married on International Talk Like A Pirate Day, so that was/is rather cool!!


----------



## Nemo and bump

we're getting married 4days before we were officially engaged (8th sept) i always wanted an early sept wedding but the 8th is mid week and we have alot of people travelling from out of town.


----------



## princess_bump

i love the idea of getting married near our anniversary, of when we got together, this is why i've chosen september :D next week we'll have been together 4years, next year, when we get married, we'll have been together 5years (3rd sept) :cloud9: if we'd of been doing it in the UK then i would have tried to get married on the 3rd sept, the anniversary of the date we got together, but as we're doing it aboard, i'm happy to do it whenever around that time :D


----------



## muminlove

We will be getting married on the 6th of Feb 2011 which has double meaning as its our anniversary of our first date and 6 is OH's lucky number, 11 is mine!
Can't wait!!!


----------



## louise1302

we met on 06/06/06, he proposed on 07/07/07 and we married on 08/08/08

i said ill have to divorce him on 10/10/10 to keep with tradition :rofl:


----------



## Linzi

Well we wanted to get married on 14th June (our anniversry) but the Satuday fell on 13th I think, so we didnt want to get married on 13th!! 

We went for the 6th June, but my dad made us change it, so we got married on 30th May.

Thank god we did change it though, on the 6th June it peed down with rain allll day and I had my first AF in a year :rofl: x


----------



## Stef

25th september is the day we first got together,

We didnt do it purposely, we wanted either last week of sept or 1st week of oct so we was given 25th sept or 2nd oct, 2nd of oct is OH's birthday so we booked the 25th... It wasnt until about a month afterwards that we realised that it fell on the same date we got together lol 

x


----------



## polo_princess

We originally planned 22nd August (this year) because it was special to us, but the 21st is the closest we can get on a weekend next year


----------



## MrsVenn

Well I always wanted a Spring wedding (didn't want to be too hot in my dress) so we decided on the 24th March 2008 which was the day I turned 24, however, it was flipping Easter!

So we decided to just move it a week before and went for the 16th March and me being 23, instead (for some reason I didn't want to get married on the 15th but can't remember why :haha:). It started off very drizzly but the day picked up as soon as my dress was on and it was just cold (which I could cope with). It was lovely as all the daffodils were out when we arrived at the venue, very pretty.


----------



## Mrs_N

we wanted a summer wedding, midsummers day (21st June) just seemed like a nice date :)


----------



## EstelSeren

I wanted really either an Autumn wedding or a Spring wedding, although originally I just wanted to get married asap and was aiming at sometime this month! Then I changed my mind and was thinking either 31st October 2009- both Halloween and our 3rd anniversary- or 13th November 2009- 2nd anniversary of our engagement. Then we realised that we have no money and so put it back again to 7th April 2010. It's quite nice though as I love Spring and it's easier over school holidays for several people that I want there (the week beginning Easter Monday is usually included in school holidays, right?)!

Beca :wave:


----------



## nightkd

DH "You wanna get married tomorrow?"
Me "Sure!"

Done and done. 17th of July 09 :)


----------



## Sarahkka

We purposely chose Friday the thirteenth! :)


----------



## Pinkgirl

Aww thats lovely.

I read a article in the paper about two police officers that are getting married on 9/9/9
Think thats rather cool!
x


----------



## Sooz

We were an 08.08 couple it's supposed to be lucky apparently (even more lucky last year though)!

We couldn't have June or July for various reasons but I always wanted a summer wedding so once we settled on a Saturday in August the 8th seemed an obvious choice.


----------



## SpecialK

We got married on July 4. It was that or July 11 for our venue so we went for the 4th.


----------



## hayley x

Frankie said:


> On a date which has a meaning for you?
> 
> Weve set a date for march 17th 2012 4 years to the date we met and got together

wow how weird, me and my OH are getting married on November 21st this year, 4 years to the date we started dating :D its also at the church we had Alex's funeral on and his funeral date was 21st too :thumbup:

strange!

xxx


----------



## new mummy h

Frankie said:


> On a date which has a meaning for you?
> 
> Weve set a date for march 17th 2012 4 years to the date we met and got together

my hubby and I got married 16th April this year :cloud9: it was my grandma and late Granddads wedding date :) my grans not well at 90 years old and my granddad died 15 years ago so it meant alot to me and my gran! xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i wanted a winter wedding and a fresh year and our lucky number is 6, so we gt married on january 6th 2007..


----------



## myasmumma

we planned all along that we wanted 25th september which is when we got together, but his brother decided he wanted that date so we have now chosen 25th february just because it came up on the ticker date lol

also it wasnt what i wanted to do but they already paid for it and everything she we are stuck with it


----------



## Bunny FooFoo

Nope. We just wanted to get married in December and picked a date that worked for us :)


----------



## Frankie

hayley x said:


> Frankie said:
> 
> 
> On a date which has a meaning for you?
> 
> Weve set a date for march 17th 2012 4 years to the date we met and got together
> 
> wow how weird, me and my OH are getting married on November 21st this year, 4 years to the date we started dating :D its also at the church we had Alex's funeral on and his funeral date was 21st too :thumbup:
> 
> strange!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thats is strange :happydance:

Its St Paddy's day for us also good going me being half irish like


----------



## Heidi

We picked the closest saturday to the day we met 5 years ago


----------



## tansey

After getting engaged in March after 5 years together I got impatient by September and suggested Christmas or New Year but there were relatives that couldn't make it. So I said Feb Half term (I was teaching at the time) and I thought his work will have to give him his wedding day off! Turns out Saturday before half term was Valentine's Day and the priest could marry us and the venue was free!!!! 14th February 2009 married! :cloud9:

p.s. His work did give him the time off in the end! :rofl:


----------



## maddiwatts19

we've set 27th August 2011 which will be the day we've been together 5 years! xx


----------



## Vicyi

We have chosen 7th March 2014. Our 10 yr anniversary together. x


----------



## tiggertea

we got married on Tues. 23rd Oct 07
The anniversary of the day we got together.


----------

